# Afore



## Masuka (Apr 8, 2016)

As some of you may be aware, Mexican companies rarely offer a private pension plan. However, they are required by law to make contributions to your AFORE fund. 

For Mexicans this does not become available until they reach retirement age. However, I was wondering if any expats had had success with getting the quantity reimbursed. If I leave Mexico, it doesn't seem worth waiting til I'm 65 to get the fund (in about 30 years!) as I will not have been making contributions and the fund administrator will have been charging commission. Also, I wouldn't want to have to make a trip from the UK to sort this out.


----------

